# Note Taking/Diary Type Apps



## funnycat (Dec 30, 2010)

Anyone know of an app (free or pay) for note taking, just something simple to jot down ideas or a quick shopping list, that DOES NOT require wi-fi being on to use it?  I keep seeing a lot of free apps that require access to your contact list/data (which I know if for android phone users and not Fire users) but that makes me feel uneasy, too. 

But mostly I'm looking for something that doesn't require me to have wi-fi on to use or access. 

Thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

My favorite notepad-type app is AK Notepad. It's very simple to use, and after trying a few others, this is the app that I use regularly.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I would recommend Evernote.


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

JimC1946 said:


> My favorite notepad-type app is AK Notepad. It's very simple to use, and after trying a few others, this is the app that I use regularly.


I also use AK Notepad and love it!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

I also recommend Evernote. You can use it offline. It has become my brain. I have used it in small ways for six months, but the last few weeks I have begun transferring almost all my information there. I just got back from grocery shopping and like usual, I had my grocery list on my Fire in Evernote. So easy to check things off and use even though there is no Wi-Fi at the store.

The last time I checked Evernote Premium was not available for the Fire. Really the only reason I would like the Premium is so I could access all notebooks offline......but since that is not an option, I am only using the notebook they created when I began and just organize my titles in a way to easily access data. 

Evernote has a wonderful search feature. I am putting all my recipes there too and it is so easy to do a search to find just what you are looking for or to browse recipes for a particular ingredient.

What I think is so wonderful is that whether I am on my Fire, or at my desktop computer, or if our electricity is out-using my husband's office computer.....I can open Evernote and all my notes are right there.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I like colornote. You can have it on more than one device and sync it between them.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

I need to check out Evernote.  I've been using Out of Milk and like it.


----------

